# [SOLVED] help with splinter cell double agent demo, sound problems....



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

I installed the demo and I don't get no sound. The demo runs smooth on my computer and I test my sound on other audios on my computer like a game, or movie and my sound works perfectly fine but not in this demo. I put my sound setting volume in game to high. I've tried updating my audio card drivers but still nothing. Can somebody help me or is this a known bug in the demo? 
Also, I had played this demo before and the sound worked, only thing was that it ran choppy cause I was playing it on a 512mb ram. Now that it runs smooth, the sound doesn't work, can you believe that, lol.

my specs are: 
2.4GHz AMD Athlon
ATI Radeon x1600 512 vmb ram
2gb ram

I have a Realtek AC97 (built-in I think) audio card, if that helps.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: help with splinter cell double agent demo, sound problems....*

try updating your sound drivers.if that doesnt help try reinstalling the demo.


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: help with splinter cell double agent demo, sound problems....*

i've tried that, and it still doesn't work. The only sound I get is in the loading times between missions and in the beginning Ubisoft logo intro


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: help with splinter cell double agent demo, sound problems....*

nvm, I figured out the problem, which I hate the solution. I need to install the game into my default drive which brings it down to 5gb after installation. And I noticed that my games run smoother on my external HDD than in my default internal HDD


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: help with splinter cell double agent demo, sound problems....*

glad ya got it fixed.maybe you should try moving other files to your external drive.photo's,music,etc.


----------

